
Why Pagespeed is vital for SEO? - maydemir
https://medium.com/@yunemozcan/pagespeed-monitoring-at-2020-e5766e50a6db
======
seosenior
Google has indicated site speed (and as a result, page speed) is one of the
signals used by its algorithm to rank pages. ... Page speed is also important
to user experience.

